# Natasha Rabbitova's first blog



## MikeScone (Aug 7, 2010)

Introducing Natasha Rabbitovaâ&#8364;¦

Natasha is a black Rex, with the softest, most velvety fur I've ever felt. 

Our first minutes together when I picked her up in Albany this morning: 





Natasha is a true cuddle bunny - she let me hold and pet her for nearly an hour. Scone would have been squirming after only a few minutes. 

It took a little over three hours to get home from Albany, with a few stops to get food and give Natasha a chance to eat some hay. One we got home, I let Natasha out of her cage and she immediately began to explore her new home. 

Natasha meets Marge MacBunny:





â&#8364;&#339;Whatâ&#8364;&#8482;s under here?â&#8364;





"I don't think I've seen this DVD!"





Time for a wash and brush-up on the blankie. 





A little early evening snack hits the spot!










After an hour exploring, Natasha was ready to stretch out and relax. 





I put her in her cage to get used to the new two-level arrangement. She's sitting in her litter box now, but I'll be letting her out in a few minutes for some more away time. For now, she'll be confined to the living room and dining room, and I'll put her in her cage at night, until she's settled in. 

I think we're going to work out just fine...


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 7, 2010)

She is beautiful Mike - I look forward to seeing a lot more photos of her.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 7, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS!!! I adore her already.  Looks like she is settling in well. How old is she?


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2010)

YAY! Such a pretty little thing!


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 7, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> How old is she?


She's two years old.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 7, 2010)

Great shot of you and Ms. Rabbitova together, Mike!

She is an absolute DOLL :mrsthumper:
I love all of her first day home photos


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 7, 2010)

Lovely name for a lovely bun. Her red fur shines!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 7, 2010)

Mike,she's beautiful!...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 7, 2010)

OMG Mike!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such a beauty.

P.S. I let the rest of the old "LL" gals know. Hopefully, they will chime in. They are all members here, although not active.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 8, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl! She looks very happy in her new home already!


----------



## Amy27 (Aug 8, 2010)

She is so adorable. I love how curious she was when you brought her home. She was checking out everything! Can't wait to see more pictures and hear how she is doing.


----------



## angieang21 (Aug 8, 2010)

Congrats on the beautiful new lady in your life, Mike! She is ravishing! She's meant to be in pictures - so take lots!!  She looks like she's settling right in! All the best to you both!!!!!

- Angie and The Brandt Buns


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 8, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is a beauty!!!!!!!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Aug 8, 2010)

Mike, Natasha is gorgeous. What a great new bun to enjoy. I cant wait to see more.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 8, 2010)

Natasha's been here a day, now, and it's fascinating seeing how different her personality is from Scone's. 

He was a loving bunny, and needed attention - but on his terms. Mostly, he wanted to be near me, and he wanted petting in short sessions, with all four feet on the ground. Natasha is the polar opposite - she needs to be close, and she's an attention sponge. Scone was an appetite wrapped in fur, Natasha is a dainty eater, taking a few nibbles of whatever's on offer, then running back to explore or to get more attention. Scone would tolerate being held, Natasha loves it, lying against my chest with her head pressed under my chin for as long as I want to hold her.

In fact, I've discovered I have a lap bunny. We spent most of the morning on the sofa watching TV. She would stretch out next to me for a while, then jump in my lap and lie down to be petted - sometimes for half an hour at a time. Then, she'd jump down, run around the living room doing binkies, and jump back up on the sofa to do it all over again. The last time, she actually kissed me - looks like I've lucked out again in that department. 

The only problem is that I have to use flash to take pictures of her - her shiny black fur just disappears under natural light. I think she's just going to have to get used to the flash, because she's too pretty not to take lots of pictures...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 8, 2010)

Congratulations Mike for letting Natasha find you. It sounds likeshe is theperfect bunny.

It is a contrast when you didn't use a flash for Scone and now you do for Natasha. Which flash do you have?


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 8, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Which flash do you have?


Just the one built into the D300 - I think I've got an external flash around somewhere, but I'm not sure where. Haven't used it for many years. 

Here are a few more pictures, from this afternoon.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 8, 2010)

Whoa.....would you look at the dewlap!! Beautiful eyes too.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome pictures as always 
Beautiful bunny you have there. I can't believe how shiny she is :inlove:

Sounds like you two are a great match.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh wow, there's that dewlap! I didn't see it at all in the other pictures!! 

Mike, now you know my difficulty when snapping photos of Kirby!! Kirby is mostly black and has that shiny mini satin fur that just reflects light like crazy. Without flash he just looks like an ink blob. With flash, sometimes he just reflects it all (I might need to deal with my lighting better!). But you are right about one thing - Ms. Rabbitova is just too cute, she must be photographed, and often! 

A lap bunny - what a wonderful bunny. Be warned though, I thought my Penny was a lap bunny too when I got her. She was an absolute angel for the first week or so. Once she discovered that this was her home and that she didn't have to suck up to get food and treats, she quickly learned the rabbit language of "no"! I do hope that Natasha remains as lovely as she is today


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 9, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Once she discovered that this was her home and that she didn't have to suck up to get food and treats, she quickly learned the rabbit language of "no"! I do hope that Natasha remains as lovely as she is today


I was wondering about that myself. We'll see. I'm sure she'll get more rambunctious as she settles in, which is why I'm not giving her free run just yet. 

Her last owner said that she would lie in his arms for hours, though, so I think that really is her personality.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so pleased you've welcomed another bunny into your life, Mike. And a very beautiful bun at that 

Sounds like she is settling in just fine - how lovely to have a lap bunny to watch TV with, and get kisses from 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratulations, she is absolutely beautiful! Looks like she istaking over the house slowly so as not to arouse your suspicions.


----------



## angieang21 (Aug 10, 2010)

So jealous! A rex, lap bunny....what a wonderful life for you both!!!! She is just beautiful!!


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 10, 2010)

What a pretty bunny!


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, Natasha's been here for three days and I think she's getting used to the house, and me. Her personality is coming out more each day. She needs attention every minute. She's just as much a lap bunny as before, and I can't walk anywhere without tripping over her. 

On the downside, my goodness can that bunny pee. We've been having discussions about her habit of sitting next to me on the couch and suddenly backing up against the cushion, up comes the tail and... I grab her, say "no", and pop her into her litter box in her cage. She's smart. She'll get the message. Some day. I hope. 

This morning I decided to give her a last petting before I left for work. I pulled out the chair which lives next to her cage, sat down and started petting... until I felt the moisture under me. I was sitting in a big puddle of bunny pee, which she'd dispensed over the side from her balcony. Guess I've got to figure out a way to rig an aerial litter tray.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry, but that's hilarious .

I guess she's already found her way of making you spend less time at work, and more time with her - smart girl 

Jan


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 10, 2010)

Aw, that's too bad, Mike.  Natasha sure has a way.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 11, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> This morning I decided to give her a last petting before I left for work. I pulled out the chair which lives next to her cage, sat down and started petting... until I felt the moisture under me. I was sitting in a big puddle of bunny pee, which she'd dispensed over the side from her balcony. Guess I've got to figure out a way to rig an aerial litter tray.


:laugh:Naughty bunny!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 11, 2010)

Lol Mike....when I first got baby Pancake she jumped on my shoulder. I thought "awww, how cute." Until Pancake peed on my shoulder!!!


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 12, 2010)

Today was an eventful day for Natasha and me. 

It started out with an unscheduled cleaning of her cage â she got so excited when I came into the living room and announced her breakfast, she bounced around enough on the upper level of her cage to knock her water bottle down to the lower level, soaking everything. 

Then, this evening, she got to explore my bedroom and the computer room, which was a Big Deal for her. Sheâs still investigating everything here as I type, although for the moment she's just lying stretched out next to me, just like Scone used to do. 

I think I also figured out a bit of her rabbit-speak. Sheâd been out of her cage about an hour and half, and had jumped up on my lap in the recliner for petting. After a few minutes, she started digging at my stomach. Sheâd done that in the past, but I couldnât figure out what she wanted. This time, she made it clear â by peeing on me. Now I know. 

I wonder if she doesnât realize she can go back into her cage to use the litter box? She does go into the cage if I point at the door and say âgo inâ, and she sometimes hops in and right back out again, but she doesnât seem to make the connection that she can return to use her litter box when she needs it. It isnât that she doesnât know how to use the litter box â sheâs pretty good about it when sheâs in the cage. She just doesnât spontaneously do so when sheâs out. 

Itâs early days yet. Maybe when sheâs more comfortable sheâll be OK with going back without worrying that sheâll be closed in. 

Meanwhile, hereâs another installment of pictures: 

âHi, new Dad!â 






âOh, there you are! I was looking on the sofa for youâ¦â





âBroccoli? I think I like this!â





Resting, but alert.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 12, 2010)

Huh, how funny. I guess the pawing must mean something. Kirby paws at the ground or on me if he is feeling too agitated by a new environment. It's a signal for me to put him back in his comfy space. Toby used to paw and scratch when he needed to go. I failed to get that message as well! But now that Toby is older, he is able to hold it in for hours if he has to or doesn't feel comfy enough to go (if he is in the car or something). 

I really love the way she looks. Black rexes have that really super "smart look" to them.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 12, 2010)

She is so beautiful!! It may not hurt to put another litterbox on the floor for her while she's out.

It sounds like she is fitting in nicely!!


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 12, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> It may not hurt to put another litterbox on the floor for her while she's out.


I was thinking about doing that - it can't hurt. I've got a litter box in the garage. I'll put it out now, and see if Natasha figures out what it's for.


----------



## hartleybun (Aug 14, 2010)

i know im biased but im so glad you found another rex to share your life with. sounds like she's gotten you wrapped around her dainty paws already!

the name suits her too


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 16, 2010)

Natasha and I had a weekend together, as by some miracle there wasn't anything scheduled for me to do (other than clean house and unpack from the trip). 

I've been starting on editing the 2,900 or so pictures from Scotland. At first, I had Natasha in her cage while I was on the computer, but by this weekend I decided she could be trusted well enough to spend time in the computer room with me. She discovered that it was possible to jump into my lap while I'm working (albeit by clunking her head on the underside of the keyboard tray half the time), so the photo editing's going at about half speed while I try to use the tablet pen with one hand and pet the bunny with the other. At one point she got frustrated with that and jumped onto the keyboard. There were lots of beeps, and one by one the windows closed and I found myself logged out. I didn't know how to do that - how did she? 

We sorted laundry on Sunday. Unlike Scone, Natasha seems to approve of my t-shirt folding skills. At least, she just jumps on top of the stack instead of pulling the top shirt off and re-folding it. 

We had our own private blackout on Sunday afternoon - the power line from my house to the pole broke. It wasn't fixed until nearly 9:00PM, and Natasha was very confused that the lights were out, but I wasn't in bed. My many years of camping helped out, so preparing a big pot of chili by flashlight wasn't too much of a challenge. 

Natasha and I are working out some communications issues. I'm slowly getting across the idea that it hurts when she nips, and she's kissing more and more instead of nipping. She still pees in my lap, though. It almost seems like a kind of blissed out leakage rather than a deliberate action as it was on the sofa (which, knock wood, she seems to have stopped doing). We'll be sitting with her in my lap or against my chest, her eyes half closed, and all of a sudden I feel a warm spot spreading on my pants leg or t-shirt. *sigh* 

I put down a litter box in the living room and another in the computer room, but although she hops into and out of them, she hasn't started using them yet. Until then, I think I'll just have to time things and put her back in her cage for a break every hour or so. She does understand "go in", and will do so on command now, so I can let her out in the mornings while I dress and shave and she'll return to her cage when I'm ready to leave (for a treat, of course). 

On balance, things are progressing nicely.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 16, 2010)

I am so glad to here things are going well. 

She might just be marking you as hers, so if you come in contact with any other bunnys they know to keep their paws off of you.

:biggrin:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 16, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am so glad to here things are going well.
> 
> She might just be marking you as hers, so if you come in contact with any other bunnys they know to keep their paws off of you.
> 
> :biggrin:



LOL and she just doesn't understand why her scent keeps going away and she has to mark you AGAIN!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 17, 2010)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am so glad to here things are going well.Â
> ...


I concur with these opinions!!

For a moment there I didn't know how one could cook a chili with the energy of a flashlight  I get it, I get it 

BTW, I'm quite certain that somewhere in Windows, there's a secret piece of code that responds only to bunny feet smashing on the keyboard. It manages to stop whatever it is you are doing in an instant and you can't replicate it


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 17, 2010)

> BTW, I'm quite certain that somewhere in Windows, there's a secret piece of code that responds only to bunny feet smashing on the keyboard. It manages to stop whatever it is you are doing in an instant and you can't replicate it


All part of the plot the bunny's have to take over the world! I bet she sent out a coded message to all of the other bunny's.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, she is so pretty!!!

How did you find her?


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 17, 2010)

*Whiskerz wrote: *


> How did you find her?


All in the family... she was living with my niece and her boyfriend. When Scone passed away, they thought I could give Natasha the attention she needs and suggested I take her in.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 17, 2010)

That was so nice of them.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a dog with urinary incontinence, I wonder if rabbits can have the same problem? She leaks urine only when she is laying down and doesn't even seem to realize she is doing it. She is on a medication prescribed by the vet and it really does help.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 20, 2010)

Natasha's settling in more each day. She hasn't peed on me for the last few days, at least when I'm in the living room. She's still a bit likely to leak a little when I'm at the computer, so I've started sitting with a towel in my lap. Be Prepared. 

Natasha seems really smart. She'll go into her cage on command (for a reward, of course), so I've been able to let her out in the morning while I shave and dress. She loves to follow me around and run high-speed laps around and under my bed. 

I don't remember ever teaching her the phrase, or even using it before, but last night I discovered Natasha understands "lie down and relax". She was pestering me on the sofa, and I said that - and she immediately stretched out, legs behind, and relaxed for a while. It wasn't a fluke. She did it four more times last night when I said "lie down and relax" - and once as part of it she did a full bunny flop against my side. 

Her favorite part of the evening is lying down in full meatloaf position across my chest and kissing my face while I pet her. Of course, all of this lying down on me makes it hard to take pictures. I'll get some posted soon, I promise.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm so happy you've found Natasha. What a wonderful new companion!!!!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 20, 2010)

What a sweet bunny, you two were ment for each other.


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 20, 2010)

Natasha is such a cuddle bun. How jealous I am


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 21, 2010)

What a sweet girl! It's so cute that she relaxes on command 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 21, 2010)

Mike, Natasha is a Beautiful rabbit.

Boy does she ever have you wrapped around her little paw. Smart Girl.

I'm looking forward to more pictures of her.

Susan


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 21, 2010)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Boy does she ever have you wrapped around her little paw. Smart Girl. I'm looking forward to more pictures of her.


She certainly does have me wrapped about her paw. I'm just amazed at how quickly it happened. 

Here are a few more pictures:

I say, "Lie down and relax" - and she does.






It isn't often I can catch her like this - usually she's already jumped up and hopped off the sofa to be on my feet by the time I get up with the camera. 






A much more common sight - I had to balance the camera on my knees to get this shot.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 21, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> It isn't often I can catch her like this - usually she's already jumped up and hopped off the sofa to be on my feet by the time I get up with the camera.




Am I seeing things.....what is that in the background? A picture of Scone?


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 21, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> Am I seeing things.....what is that in the background? A picture of Scone?


It's a fossil ammonite shell on a shiny plastic stand.


----------



## kahlin (Aug 22, 2010)

Natasha sounds like a wonderful bunny. I'm glad she is settling in. (and that you are getting peed on less)


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 30, 2010)

Natasha certainly loves to keep me on my toes. 

I have been keeping her out of the computer room until I figure out what to do with eliminating Scone's traces there - maybe I'll have to recarpet (which isn't a bad idea, anyway, given the carpeting in the house has been there since 1968 and wasn't in great shape when I moved in in 1992). Anyway, until then Natasha's been banished while Dad's on the computer. She just gets too excited and too determined to mark her territory (especially my lap). I can only change my pants so many times in a day. 

This weekend was a real up-and-down time. All Saturday and Sunday until early evening, Natasha was as good as gold. She had started to explore when I was sitting on the couch or the recliner, rather than sticking close to my side or in my lap. It got to the point that when I said, "go explore", she'd jump down and look at things. At one point she hopped into the litter box I'd placed by the closet door, grabbed a big mouthfull of hay, and ran back at top speed to sit next to me and eat it. She's discovered she can get on the back of the sofa, so she'll sit in back of me and groom my head, and she loves to snuggle on my chest and kiss my face. There wasn't a trace of peeing outside her cage all week and into Sunday afternoon. 

Then, Sunday around 5:00 I left my bedroom door open while Natasha was out. I heard a number of loud thumps from the room, and I found that Natasha was under my bed, thumping away. I was able to coax her out from under and comfort her, and got her out of the bedroom. After that, though, the independence was gone. She would only relax in my lap or against my chest, and she soaked my shirt over and over (five changes of shirt in one evening is too many, in my book). 

I'm not sure what it was. She'd been under the bed before, but usually in the course of top-speed circuits of the house. I wonder if she just discovered Scone's smell under there? Or did something scare her? I just don't know. I had company for dinner, but that shouldn't have upset her - she knew both of them before she knew me, and was perfectly comfortable with them. 

Oh well, back to the drawing board. She's lucky I love her and have lots of t-shirts.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry Mike but i had a good chuckle reading your last entry:biggrin:. All the changing of your clothes. Poor Natasha.

Susan


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 30, 2010)

Here are a few shots from this past weekend.

âLook at me, Dad! I can jump up here!â





Beautiful Natashaâ¦










âIt takes real work to keep my fur this shiny!â





When Natasha finally felt comfortable enough to start exploring, I tried to encourage it by spreading different kinds of hay around the living room.





âLook whatâs in here, Dadâ¦ itâs new kind of hay!â


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 30, 2010)

Natasha is such a beautiful bunny, I love seeing pictures of her. 
:big kiss:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 31, 2010)

I got a chuckle out of your last comment about the shirts. So are you buying laundry detergent in 55 gallon drums?


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 31, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> So are you buying laundry detergent in 55 gallon drums?


I'm hoping she'll settle in before I need more than super-jumbo size... I'm having some success with a plastic bag under the towel on my lap tonight.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 31, 2010)

I love your new avatar!!! I'm sure that Natasha is reacting to Scone smells. New carpet may just be the ticket.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 31, 2010)

I've got a couple of buns that tend to "mark" me when I hold them. I have some puppy training pads that I put on my lap to hold them. They are pretty cheap and they are super absorbent. Just food for thought.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 1, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I I have some puppy training pads that I put on my lap to hold them. They are pretty cheap and they are super absorbent. Just food for thought.


I use these for Georgia, who tends to 'forget' her litter habits occassionally . They do work well!

The new avatar is wonderful 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 2, 2010)

She's beautiful, Mike! Such a classy looking girl! It's a shame about the peeing problem, but like you said, she hasn't been around for all that long, so those things should straighten out. Congrats!


----------



## Boz (Sep 3, 2010)

she is unbelievably adorable!! I love her black softness!


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 5, 2010)

Natasha has discovered that she can jump up on my bed - until now her explorations in my bedroom have been limited to circuits under and around the bed. This weekend I found her happily sitting on the bed. She seems to think it's a really neat place, and it's become her first destination when she enters the room.


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 5, 2010)

Has she pee'd on it yet :biggrin:

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 6, 2010)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Has she pee'd on it yet :biggrin:


I was going to ask the same thing! :shock: :biggrin:


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 6, 2010)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Has she pee'd on it yet :biggrin:


Strangely (knock wood) she hasn't. I spent most of this morning sorting laundry and cleaning out my closet, and although she did a bit of territory marking around the room and jumped up and down off the bed, Natasha refrained from doing anything untoward on the bed. 

Earlier, we spent some time practicing "go explore" in the living room. I'm trying to break her of her need to stay right next to me when I'm on the sofa. So, after petting her for a while on my chest, I'd stop and say, "go explore" and refuse to pet her until she jumped down on the floor and ran around a bit. She'd run right back for reassurance and petting, of course, but we got to the point where she'd spend several minutes checking out the room and even running back into her cage for a snack between dashing back to jump into my arms. And again (knock wood) no peeing. Progress, I think. 

(Of course, she still saturates the towel in my lap when I'm at the computer, but one thing at a time)


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 8, 2010)

Last night Natasha was pretty good about letting me work on the computer, and at one point she just settled in meatloaf position on my lap and dozed off. Just to keep me from feeling too optimistic, though, just before I called it a night she shifted around a bit, and I heard the waterworks open up as she peed off my lap onto the floor. *sigh*

Later, I was sitting next to Natasha's cage, feeding her a bedtime snack of parsley stalks (Scone always loved my feeding him one stalk at a time, so I decided to see if Natasha did - she does). She got a bit excited and joggled my arm, and I knocked over about an ounce of Scotch I'd set on top of the cage to sip while she enjoyed her snack. It landed right on her head (the Scotch, not the glass - it stayed on top of the wire). She kind of shook herself in surprise, then jumped downstairs to wash herself. 

Poor bunny - but while I apologized, all I could think was, "see how you like it...".


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 8, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Poor bunny - but while I apologized, all I could think was, "see how you like it...".


I shouldn't laugh, but I've felt that way many times! :biggrin2:


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 8, 2010)

i wonder what natasha thought of the taste of scotch on her dainty paws


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2010)

Was she hopping funny after cleaning herself?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 8, 2010)

What a waste of good Scotch!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a friend spill Bailey's in the rabbit pen once. The bunnies loved it! (it wasn't a lot and I sopped it up as fast as I could get a towel)


----------



## hartleybun (Sep 8, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Was she hopping funny after cleaning herself?


now i cant get the image of a ratted rabbit out of my mind


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 16, 2010)

It's been a week since I posted to Natasha's blog, and during that time I think we've taken big strides forward. Not to jinx things, but she hasn't peed on me in the living room all week, and even when I'm sitting at the computer she's calmed down a lot, only a few territory-marking incidents (I'm not ready to give up the towel, yet, but...) More and more she'll run off an explore in between sessions in my lap, and she's actually started going back into her cage to use the litter from time to time without my prompting. Progress.

I had a bunch of Scouters over Sunday for a meeting and Natasha got a bit freaked out by all the people trying to make friends. She started thumping and ran under my bed, and I was afraid it would be a step backward. However, once everyone had gone she went back to normal. Just too many people all at once - I can sympathize. 

Last night I was holding Natasha while watching TV and she discovered I had a pen and mechanical pencil in my shirt pocket. She delicately picked each one out, adjusted it just so, grabbed the clip in her teeth and flung it over her shoulder onto the floor.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah! progress.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 16, 2010)

Very funny about the scotch! 

Glad that Natasha is making progress! Sounds like a very good girl


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 18, 2010)

Here's some new pictures of Natasha for a perfect early Fall Saturday:

Where Natasha most loves to be - in Daddy's lap:





A quizzical look...





"Oooh... that's a long way down, isn't it?"





Love that face...







All stretched out, relaxed. 










Deep in thought...





Natasha Rabbitova, ever alert...


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 18, 2010)

awww she is sooo cute!!!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely big brown eyes  so adorable bunny.


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 19, 2010)

A few more Natasha pictures, from this morning:

The beautiful Natasha, underneath my computer desk.






"Hi Daddy! I didn't see you before..."
*update* Stan pointed out that Natasha is actually sticking her tongue out, so maybe the caption ought to be, "Pfffft! Cant' catch me!" 





Sitting on my computer chair, plastic bag and towel and all... 





This morning I heard a strange beeping noise and tracked it down to the back room - Natasha was sitting happily on the computer keyboard, intently watching the screen. Don't know what she did, but I had to reboot... I think the chair's got to be pushed under the desk when I'm not there from now on.





"Look up there, Dad! What's that?"


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 19, 2010)

What a cutie. Maybe she was a computer hacker in a former life.


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 19, 2010)

Just a few more pictures. 

Natasha's cilantro snack:





Natasha gets excited when I come up to the cage - is there a snack on offer? Is Daddy going to pay some attention?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 19, 2010)

I think you need to start tracking Natasha's online activity, lol! She may have gotten ahold of your credit card and be ordering rabbit goodies.

The size of her dewlap continues to amaze me. I never had a female with one that big.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 19, 2010)

Great update! Love those pictures.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome pictures! She sure is a cheeky little thing! Good idea with the towel/plastic bag set-up. Hopefully she keeps up with the progressing and will be able to be plastic-baggy-free someday. :clover:


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Sep 25, 2010)

WoW her coat really does shine. I just have such a soft spot for Rex's =)


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 3, 2010)

Natasha and I spent the weekend together. She was the Perfect Bunny on Saturday, exploring and playing with the scrap paper while I worked on the computer or snuggling with me on the couch. Sunday, she discovered the Big Stuffed Bunny (Margarine, Scone's girlfriend) in the living room. She knocked it over and spent some time establishing her dominance - but Margarine smelled too much of Scone, I think. So, we're back to peeing on me and the sofa next to me again. I'm convinced Natasha is jealous of the big yellow bunny who smells like a male. I've moved Marge out of range, and we'll see if that helps. 

In the meanwhile, here are some pictures I took this weekend of my beautiful, but jealous, bunny...

Natasha relaxing under Daddy's computer desk





On Daddy's lap - "whatcha doing, Dad?"










Trying to decide if she can get away with jumping onto the keyboard





Stretched out on the sofa





Love those big brown eyes...





"Hey Dad! There's a bunny locked away, here! Let me out!"


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 4, 2010)

So pretty bunny  The last photo reminds me of my girl ! I wonder if every bunny does that.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 4, 2010)

Very cute update! I love the "let me out" face.  She's such a gorgeous rabbit!


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 10, 2010)

Yesterday was a bit odd. My neighbor from across the street came over to talk with me. She does golden retriever rescue, and had her latest golden with her - a really nice dog named Bridget. Bridget hadn't made a sound, and was never in view, but it freaked Natasha out. As soon as she came to the door, Natasha thumped and dashed into my bedroom. I stood on the front porch talking and petting the dog for a while. When they'd gone, Natasha stayed under my bed, thumping. 

I finally coaxed her out, but as soon as I went to pet her, she ran back under the bed and thumped. Over the next hour or so, Natasha got up the courage to come into the living room with me, but it took a while before she'd let me pet her or come up on the couch to sit with me (normally, if I'm on the couch, she's in my arms). Then, I could pet her, but she'd suddenly thump and run away. I finally realized it was when I brought my right hand near her that she ran off - it was OK being petted by my left hand, but not my right. It wasn't until I changed my sweatshirt and washed my hands in mechanic's solvent, then rubbed them with parsley, before I could pet the bunny again. She went right back to normal once I'd done that, and has been perfectly OK all day today. 

I asked her last owner if Natasha had ever had a run-in with a dog before, and she said that she had never seen a dog other than one puppy, who she'd ignored, so it isn't that. I guess that Natasha just has an unexplained fear of dogs - but that does answer the question of why she had the same reaction a few weeks ago when I had the Scouters over. I know that many, if not most, of them have dogs - I'll bet Natasha smelled the dogs on them and that's why she ran under the bed and thumped. 

On the up-side, I had friends over for dinner on Sunday, and Natasha was very friendly toward them, even climbing into laps and coming up for petting. Progress.


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 12, 2010)

Might just be an innate thing in your bunny. Poor girl. I'm glad you realized it and parsley'ed yourself up for her. :hearts:


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 17, 2010)

Just one picture tonight - a very satisfied-looking Natasha. 






I've been very busy this past week, working late or at Scout meetings all week, and then spending Friday night and yesterday at a Scout camporee. I think Natasha has been feeling neglected, only being out an hour or so a day as I run around getting ready for work or for a brief time after I got home. We had all day together today, and she was very clear that she needed more attention than she'd be getting. Open the waterworks, Dad's put on a clean shirt... *sigh* 

She's been OK this evening, so maybe she's over being mad - or she's decided I got the message.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow I do believe this is the most amazing blog ever :inlove:

I am in love with Natasha, she is beautiful and so smart. I cracked up laughing reading alot of your post. You can tell how much you love her and her you.

Your pictures are awesome, I feel like I should be able to reach through the computer screen and touch her.


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been in Washington DC at a conference (of interest only to patent attorneys), so a friend was bunnysitting for the last four days. I'd wondered how Natasha would take that - if I'd been away for a while Scone would usually give me a foot flick or two and run under the bed for a while to show me his opinion of abandonment. Natasha just jumped into my arms and welcomed me back with bunny kisses - I like that much better!

Here are some pictures from this morning:

A little drink after breakfast...





I feed the rabbit organic greens, fresh hay, the best of pellets - and what does she like? Shredded credit card offers...





"Hi, Dad! Did you see me over here on the ottoman?"





Rabbitova, relaxed...





Bunny tongue...





Exploring the couch.










"Treat, Dad?" (and more bunny tongue)





Natasha close up...


----------



## myheart (Oct 24, 2010)

Such nice pics, Mike! I am envious of you taking great pics of a black bunny. There has to be a trick to it, I'm sure.

It isn't that difficult to see that Natasha has you wrapped around her little paw already. It didn't take her that long of time either. Must be her womanly charms...

I'm glad she is being a bit more selective about showing you her displeasure with things. As long as the two of you have come to some sort of term concerning her pee'ing, maybe you could do more to avoid her disapproval (on Natasha's terms, of course ).

myheart


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 24, 2010)

*myheart wrote: *


> ...pics of a black bunny. There has to be a trick to it, I'm sure.


There are some tricks - I've posted them to a new thread in the Camera Corner called Photographing a Black Bunny.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love Rexy fur! I want to pick her up and hug her!


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 25, 2010)

She is just so beautiful. I'm glad she welcomes you with bunny paws when you came back home instead of being mad at you  She sure is a special girl :hearts:


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 25, 2010)

When I got home tonight, Natasha was in a weird mood. She ran into the computer room, and kept jumping up on my chair - I think she had an urgent e-mail to send, and was frustrated because the chair was facing the wrong way. 












Then she ran into the living room, jumped up on my recliner and let the waterworks loose on the seat. 

That seemed to relieve whatever frustration Natasha was feeling, and she settled down immediately to her evening snack. Afterwards, she lay quietly on the sofa next to me for a nice long petting. I think she looks very satisfied with herself in this picture:


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice pictures. She's so pretty. I just want to pet her  to feel her shiny fur, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 26, 2010)

She is funny!!

I love the little stories you tell alongwith the pics


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 26, 2010)

That third picture looks more like a "Yeah, I peed on the couch. What are YOU going to do about it?" She certainly has quite the mini-rexy attitude!


----------



## myheart (Oct 26, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> That third picture looks more like a "Yeah, I peed on the couch. What are YOU going to do about it?" She certainly has quite the mini-rexy attitude!



:yeahthat: **Hehehe...** Kelly said it, I didn't.... :coolness:I wonder if she makes her pee-plans while you are gone to work. I bet sweet little Natasha practices her "Who? Me?!!"-face while you have your back turned to her.... Just thinkin' out loud.

myheart


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's some early November pictures of Natasha - I tried Stan's suggestion of turning up the flash exposure a bit, and it did help bring out more of the shininess of her fur with less Photoshop adjustment. 

Natasha and the shredder basket - she does love those credit card offers... 





In fact, Natasha's taken to pulling out a piece of paper and then running at top speed to jump into my lap, so we can share her delight. 





She's been exploring more on her own, between lap sessions, too... 





"Hi, Daddy! What're you doing sitting on the floor?"


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Nov 2, 2010)

OMG!! Your bunny is the cutest thing. She always looks so happy and content. I love all of these pictures.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm completely in love with your bunny and your blog. SO expressive both your stories and your bunny!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 3, 2010)

At least you found a cute way to recycle those credit card offers!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 11, 2010)

Has Natasha been behaving herself?


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 12, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Has Natasha been behaving herself?


*knock on wood* Yes, she has - the change in her behavior over the last few weeks has been amazing. 

She's been using the litter boxes in the dining room and the computer room, when I'm on the computer she plays with paper on the floor or just lies next to me, and when she does jump into my lap at the computer she hasn't peed on me once in weeks. I've even noticed that she's been much cleaner in her cage, not leaving droppings on the upper level at all for quite some while. 

I had friends over last Sunday for dinner and they remarked on how "normal" she seemed ("normal" being more like Scone, since he's the only other rabbit we've known). She did leak a bit on the sofa while they were there - just making sure they knew she was still claiming me - but it was a real leap forward. 

For some reason Natasha started to push her water jug off the top level of the cage over the last week, which is something of a feat, as when it's full it has to weigh about half what she does. I've bungee-corded the jug to the side of the cage and that seems to have foiled her attempts at redecoration for a while. She does have definite ideas of where things ought to be - for a few days her baby keys would be carefully put in her food dish, then she started stacking the cardboard hay tube in the hay rack after she ate all the hay in it. 

I'm almost ready to start leaving Natasha out at night. I tried a few nights ago, letting her out after her bedtime broccoli and getting into bed to see what she'd do. She had a great time jumping up on the bed, climbing all over and kissing me, and jumping to the floor to jump up and do it again. I finally chickened out and put her back in her cage, but I think free-range nighttime is coming closer.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thats great news, you two were definitely made for each other. She is a sweetie.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 15, 2010)

I think Natasha was an interior decorator in an earlier life. I had a bunch of people over last night - the Scouts and leaders from this summer's Scotland trip, and the Scouts' parents - so I moved the furniture out of the way to make more room. 

This morning, Natasha did her usual inspection when I let her out of her cage - counterclockwise around the dining room, then clockwise around the living room - and she was deeply disturbed. She stood in the middle of the dining room and thumped her foot, looking at me, and wouldn't eat her breakfast until I'd put the table and chairs back when they belonged. 

As soon as the furniture was rearranged, she ran into her cage and ate her breakfast. All was well in Natasha's world.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

:laugh:

Hahahahahaha she is too funny!


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 23, 2010)

Here are a few shots I took in the past week:

"Yummy snack, Dad!"





It's a real relief to watch Natasha sitting on the couch without having to wonder what she's doing.






"Why did you go and block me off from under the woodstove? That's mean..."





Natasha exploring the living room, and finding a plastic cup - a new toy!





"Can I get up on the bed, do you think?"





"I can, and look what I found! Is there anything in here for me?"





Turns out old New York History magazines are as big a hit with Natasha as they were with Scone... something about the thick old paper, I guess. I like history, but to be honest they make better rabbit toys than reading material...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great pictures! She is such a cutie.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 24, 2010)

Haha, what a cutie. Your bunnies like history magazines. My Toby enjoys my fashion magazines.


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 28, 2010)

I just heard that Natasha is going to bePet of the Day tomorrow, Monday, November 29th. After then, you can see her page in  their Archive section.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 29, 2010)

Go Natasha!


----------



## Kitty88 (Nov 29, 2010)

So when I open my browser, it shows me the nine websites I visit most, Pet of the Day being one of them. I just completely recognized Natasha in about a second, before I even clicked on Pet of the Day! 

She is SUCH a pretty girl. I love your photos, maybe you should go into the petography business!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Way to go Natasha! Such a cutie.


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 11, 2010)

We've had snow here for a solid week - it's packed down a lot, but there's still more than a foot on the level areas. We probably got two feet plus, overall. It's all lake effect, so most days this week I left home in snow and it was sunny in Ithaca, less than 15 miles away. 

Yesterday I brought in a pan of snow for Natasha to play in - her first snow. 

"Hmm... what is this stuff Dad's brought in here?"






"It's white and cold..."





"... and I can dig in it, see Dad?"





"Whatever it is, it's _fun!_"





"I can even throw the pan!"





Just because there's snow to play in, though, Natasha doesn't want to neglect the shredded paper...





I think Natasha's finally feeling fully at home here. She's started to notice the stuffed bunnies, and has been asserting her dominance as Top Bunny by humping each of them in turn, then running over to me and kissing my face. Obviously, she wants Butter and Borders to know their place and that I'm _hers_.


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 11, 2010)

aww just read through your whole blog, it gave me good entertainment and kept me awake through slow bit of work  

she is so pretty and you take such great pictures!


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 12, 2010)

A few more pictures of Natasha and her newfound stuffed friends. 

Natasha and Butter:















Natasha and Borders:















Finally, just Natasha herself, relaxing by the CDs:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 12, 2010)

Poor Butter, lol!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 12, 2010)

She looks so cute playing with the snow. What a good slave to bring it in for her.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 13, 2010)

What a great idea, it is way too cold to take my babies outside but bringing the outside into them is awesome!


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha those stuffed bunnies have met their match 
Natasha is really cute. What a wonderful personality she has! And I am glad I am not the only person who thought it would be fun to see a bunny's reaction to snow for the first time ever. When it snows last year I brought down a bucket of snow for Toby to experience


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Natasha really seems to love that snow! I'm glad that she could experience the "winter wonderland"!


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 23, 2010)

Natasha got some Christmas presents in the mail today, and she had a ball with them. 

Literally a ball... A new jingle ball...





Of course, the box it came in is even better...





But Natasha's real favorite was the plastic Slinky... I've never seen her so excited about a toy. 





"Look, Dad! I can grab the Slinky..."





"... and then I can pull on it..."





"...and pull some more..."





"...and I can get all the way across the room!"





Natasha kept grabbing the Slinky and running around the director's chair, so that the Slinky would wrap around the legs. She got really worked up if I bounced it in front of her - she'd grab and run, and then let it snap back and chase it. 

A satisfied bunny...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 23, 2010)

So cute!!! I love when the bun-buns actually like to play with their toys.

Happy Holidays Mike and Natasha!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like a very happy bunny.


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 26, 2010)

She's such a smart girl! I never thought a bun would play with slinkies. She's adorable.


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 26, 2010)

A few more pre-Christmas pictures of Natasha. 

On the couch, kissing Dad's hand...





And Dad rubs Natasha's chin in return...





Natasha posing on the recliner:





Close up on Natasha and her big brown eyes.


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 26, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Close up on Natasha and her big brown eyes.


:hearts:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 26, 2010)

omg how sweet!!! I am in bunny love! what a cool thing, she plays with the slinkie! amazing pics


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 26, 2010)

She is such a pretty girl, LOVE the pics of her and her slinky, I actually was just watching youtube vidoes of bunnies and slinkies the other day, Im so getting my boys one, too funny!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 27, 2010)

Adorable pictures as always, Mike! Natasha is so cute with her slinky antics!  I like the photo with her tongue sticking out (while licking your hand): It looks like she's blowing raspberries!


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 27, 2010)

A few post-Christmas pictures. It's been snowing hard today, so we spent the day together at home. 

"Hi, Dad! I'm on the recliner, see?"





Natasha explores her new castle (the box her toys came in, with holes cut for a door and windows).





"It's hot over here by the woodstove"





Natasha, close up...


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 28, 2010)

I love that Mini-Rexy personality that her face shows oh-so-well!  It makes me miss having a Mini-Rex around.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 30, 2010)

Your pictures are so good. She is such a photogenic bun.


----------



## GoneToTheBuns (Dec 30, 2010)

Natasha is just gorgeous, I love her cheeky personaility coming through her photos!


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy 2011!
[align=left]
Here are my first pictures of Natasha for the new year. 

Closeup of Natasha, relaxing on the sofa.






"I'm turning my back, if you're going to keep on with that flashy thing... but I'm still listening..."





"OK, that was long enough. I forgive you"





"Takes lots of work to keep my coat this shiny"





"Just one more spot on my face, and I'm done."





I had friends over for dinner last night, and Natasha was really friendly. She jumped into their arms, and groomed their fur. I think that now that she's established her dominance in the warren, she's willing to accept others in on a temporary basis without feeling threatened. 

[/align]


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 15, 2011)

I set up the camera on a tripod this morning and used the cable release to take pictures of Natasha and me, to prove just how much of a lap bunny she is. 

Jumping into Dad's arms:





Natasha and her Dad:





Kissing Daddy's hand (with tongue!)










Nose kiss:





Let it never be said that Natasha and I don't see eye-to-eye...




(leaves bunny nose prints on the glasses, though)

Natasha loves to melt into a fur puddle while she's being petted...





"So what's this strange thing, Dad?"





On the recliner...





Next to her box...





With Butter and the Big Grass Ball...





That's all for now!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 15, 2011)

Great pictures Mike.

She's such a beautiful bunny.

Susan


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the photos of the two of you together. It's easy to see she has you wrapped around her little paw!

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 20, 2011)

It didn't take long for Natasha to fall in love with her daddy. You're so lucky to have found each other!


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 2, 2011)

I got back from North Carolina, where I was visiting my son and daughter-in-law in bright sunshine and temps in the 60's, to find the daily high in the single digits. Then, last night and today, we got a snow storm. Everything was canceled - and if it's bad enough that Cornell closes for the weather, I figured it was the better part of valor to stay home for the day. So, time to take some new pictures of Natasha...

"Hi Dad!"





Relaxing next to Butter, her stuffed buddy...





Natasha is ever alert for the word, "snack!"





Under what will always be Scone's chair...





"Enough with the flash! I'm turning my back on you until you put the camera away..."


----------



## kahlin (Feb 12, 2011)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 13, 2011)

One of Natasha's favorite toys is a lumber shelf across the corner of her cage. 

I'd put a piece of wood into the cage when I first bought it for Scone, seven years ago, but he ignored it. Natasha decided that demolishing the shelf was one of her life's ambitions, and had it chewed through within a week. So, every now and again, I'll replace the remains of the old shelf with a new one. 

It's really easy - just a piece of extra lumber I had kicking around the basement, 1x2" pine or thereabouts. Lately I've run through all the 1x2 and 1x3, and have begun to rip down short ends of 1x8 and 1x10 shelving to that width. Any length is OK - about 12"-18" works well. I cut slots in the ends, 1/2" to 3/4" deep. The vertical wires in the cage lock into the slots and keep the wood in place for chewing. Natasha got this one yesterday, and she's already made a good start on one side:






Here's a detail of the slots:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 13, 2011)

And soon Mike will start taking his house apart piece by piece so that Natasha has chewing material.


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 13, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> And soon Mike will start taking his house apart piece by piece so that Natasha has chewing material.


I think Natasha's made a pretty good start on that herself. She doesn't need my help.


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol too cute. Your blog is always fun to read, Mike. :biggrin2:Natasha is as stunning as she's always been. :biggrin2:


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 20, 2011)

After forty years living up here I know that Central New York weather is changeable, but this week has been pushing the envelope. Friday it was 65 degrees and sunny. At 3:30AM Saturday I woke up to find the wind howling and the power off (can the lack of electrical background sound wake you up?). All day Saturday it snowed and the wind blew it into a white-out here and there. I had to go to a Scout show at the Mall early, so Natasha got fed in near darkness - she seemed a bit confused, but I told her it was the latest in romantic dining, kale by candlelight. I got home around 3:00PM and found that there still was no power, so Natasha and I shared a quiet afternoon. At least the wood stove kept the house reasonably warm while I was gone, but it took until after 5:00PM before the power was restored. Then, today it's bright and sunny and 10 degrees - about 8" of snow to blow out of the driveway. Pretty, but too cold, so I decided to spend the day home with the bunny. 

So, here's some new Natasha pictures from today. 

"Look, Dad - the new National Geographic's cover article is about the Perfect Pet! Could it be about bunnies?"





"What??? The Perfect Pet is a FOX??? I'm canceling my subscription!"





Spending time on the sofa with Dad...





She seems content in this picture... all's well in a bunny's world. 





Finally, Natasha drops off to sleep...


----------



## myheart (Feb 20, 2011)

How flat could one sleepy bunny get?!! :shock:

Perfect time to cuddle a sleeping Princess.


----------



## MikeScone (Feb 26, 2011)

Friday was a Snow Day - it started snowing about 1AM, and didn't stop until late afternoon. We got about a foot and a half, so... time to take bunny pictures!

"Watcha doin' Dad?"





Nothing like a yummy tip-in card to hit the spot...





Of course, shredded credit card offers are the true Bunny's Delight...










Natasha in her castle...





In and out...





"A little privacy, Dad? A lady's got to use her litter sometime..."


----------



## missyscove (Feb 26, 2011)

Great pictures of Natasha, as usual. At least someone's getting some enjoyment out of all this snow!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 10, 2011)

Great pictures - love her reading about the perfect pet 

Jan


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 28, 2011)

Boy, does time fly. It's been a month since I last updated Natasha's blog. It's been a really busy month for me, with work and teaching four courses at the University of Scouting last weekend, and flying down to Long Island to visit my father in rehab from a fall and broken bones... Anyway, I had some time on Sunday to take a few late March pictures of Natasha. 

"Hi Dad! I bet I can jump up on your lap from here!" (and then she did...)





I still just like looking at Natasha... and I think she knows it.





"Got to make sure Butter knows her place in this warren!"





Enjoying some tasty hay...





"Hey, even the basket tastes good!"





"This one, too! All the baskets are edible! Who knew?"









"Can we watch this one next?"





A new fan for the DVD player means a new toy for the bunny...





Natasha and Borders, relaxing together.





At last - no more training pads or towels on the sofa!










Natasha's settled in so well, I finally got up the courage to call Cornell and make an appointment for her spay. This is my first, so I'm a bit nervous about it, even though I know they're the best... When I called, the vet tech asked if I was going to write any books about Natasha, and said they still had Scone's picture on the wall - it's good to know she'll be in good hands.


----------



## jujub793 (Mar 28, 2011)

Natasha is a pretty girl! I love that picture of her all loafed out flat, it reminds me of my Willow who looks just like that when she's all loafed out


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2011)

Great pictures Mike. 

Natasha is such a "*Beautiful*" Bunny.

Susan


----------



## hln917 (Mar 29, 2011)

The picture of her putting Butter in his place is too funny! Has Natasha had to honor of being your co pilot?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 29, 2011)

For some reason, I thought Natasha was already spayed. She'll do fine. I've been through so many spays I don't even worry anymore, but I know it's different when it's your own rabbit. Great pics as usual!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 29, 2011)

I love Natasha! She's so beautiful (and her name suits her to a tee! )

Rue


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 29, 2011)

*hln917 wrote: *


> Has Natasha had to honor of being your co pilot?


No, Natasha hasn't flown with me. Other than being driven home from Albany, she actually hasn't left the house since she came to live with me. Someday, maybe, I'll bring her down to Long Island to show her to my folks, since they can't travel much anymore.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 30, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> For some reason, I thought Natasha was already spayed. She'll do fine. I've been through so many spays I don't even worry anymore, but I know it's different when it's your own rabbit.


Natasha is my first - I know it's necessary, and complications are rare, but I'm still going to worry until it's over and she's home safe.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 30, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > For some reason, I thought Natasha was already spayed. She'll do fine. I've been through so many spays I don't even worry anymore, but I know it's different when it's your own rabbit.
> ...



Be sure and let us know when Natasha's surgery is so we can keep her in our thoughts (and worry for you.)


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 30, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Be sure and let us know when Natasha's surgery is so we can keep her in our thoughts (and worry for you.)


It's scheduled for April 7th, next Thursday. I have to take her in first thing in the morning and they'll do a complete checkup. Assuming everything's OK, I'll leave her there and they'll do the surgery and call me when it's done. They'll keep Natasha overnight for observation and make sure she's eating properly, and I'll pick her up Friday morning.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a new camera today - a Nikon D7000, which is their replacement for the D300 I've had for a number of years. Of course, I had to try it out on Natasha...

A bit of paper, just for a nibble...






Who's a sleepy bunny?





Posing... 





In her litter box





Natasha's dinner... fresh kale, on a bed of, well, more kale...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 30, 2011)

It sounds like Natasha is in very good hands. I will be pulling for her next Thursday. Does she get to spend Friday in the office with you? I'll bet your staff would love that (assuming she is feeling up to the attention.)


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 30, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Does she get to spend Friday in the office with you? I'll bet your staff would love that (assuming she is feeling up to the attention.)


Assuming she gets out early enough, that's the plan. Everyone is looking forward to meeting her.


----------



## MikeScone (Mar 31, 2011)

A few more pictures from this evening:


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 1, 2011)

The vet hospital just called - they've got a major surgery scheduled for the 7th, so they have to push back Natasha's spay until April 14th. I'm sure she wouldn't mind, but that's one more week for me to worry about it...


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 2, 2011)

April 2nd - the calendar says it's been Spring for a few weeks... 

Not in Central New York. Here's the view of Natasha's hutch (she lets me share), which I took this morning from 2,500 feet up:





The picture covers my land - my house is the first one from the right-hand side above (west of) the road. Nice day for flying, at least.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 6, 2011)

I got the wireless remote for the D7000 today, and set up the camera on a tripod to try it out... 

Bunny kisses! 





Cheek rubs...





... and nose rubs...




... and the bunny just zones right out.

Here's a few more pictures I took tonight, so long as the camera was out:

Natasha and the Bunny Pillow Dad got for Christmas





Bunny flop...





Natasha grooming her best buddy, Butter





"Hiya!"


----------



## myheart (Apr 7, 2011)

It's almost too bad Natasha has to wait a bit longer for her surgery. I know the anxiety is a killer... So one week from today we need to send out healing vibes to your little girl. Shall do my best to remember. 

What a neat aerial view of your area!! That must be the coolest thing to be able to fly a plane! What's the furthest you have flown? Been out West, or do you stay in the Eastern areas?

Awe... look at how Natasha takes such good care of Butters... Do you think you would ever try to bond her? I suppose it took you this long to get her to stop marking you and the sofa, that another bun would just throw her into a state. Maybe it's just the hormones that make her look so snuggly sweet.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 8, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> What a neat aerial view of your area!! That must be the coolest thing to be able to fly a plane! What's the furthest you have flown? Been out West, or do you stay in the Eastern areas?


Most of my flying is just up and around the Finger Lakes for the pleasure of it. At one point I collected airports, trying to fly to as many different ones as I could, but I haven't done that in years. 

Once in a while I'll go down to Long Island to visit my folks, which is about a two hour flight (vs a six hour drive). The furthest I've gone is Hinckley, OH, for a rabbit get together many years ago. 



> Do you think you would ever try to bond her?


I don't think so. One bunny's enough for me, and she's happy being bonded to her big bald bunny Dad.


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 8, 2011)

I just love Natasha, and I know what you mean about just loving to look at them, I feel the same way about Little Lady, spay's must be a Thursday thing as Little Lady's is scheduled for April 21st.  I will keep Natasha in my thoughts and prayers on the the 14th. And you also, I know all about nerves.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 11, 2011)

Ever since Natasha came to live with me, I've been hoping to be able to leave her out of her cage at night. Scone adapted pretty quickly to that - he did try to wake me up at first light of dawn at first, but after a short time he got the idea that Dad wasn't crepuscular and would appreciate a bit more sleep. 

This weekend I was having trouble sleeping, so I let Natasha out at around 3AM on Saturday night. She was as good as gold, and I woke up Sunday morning to find her sleeping next to me. Success, I thought. 

Not so fast... Sunday night I didn't lock Natasha in after her bedtime snack. She came into my bedroom and came up on the bed for some petting, as Scone used to do. I turned out the light and went to sleep - for an hour. Then, I was awakened by Natasha vigorously grooming my hair (what's left of it). She just wouldn't leave me alone - telling her that Dad loved her too, but it was late, just didn't register. I lifted her off the bed, moved her next to me for some petting, nothing worked - it was grooming time, and she was bored, I guess. I finally had to put her back in her cage. 

I'll keep trying.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 11, 2011)

Too funny....Natasha will get the idea eventually.


----------



## myheart (Apr 11, 2011)

Awe... how sweet...! Natasha loves you so much!! I dunno... how annoying could it be to have a sweet little bunny slobbering on you, making sure you really are ready for bed? I think its Natasha's own form of relaxation therapy.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 11, 2011)

*myheart wrote:*


> I think its Natasha's own form of relaxation therapy.


Flattering? Yes. Relaxing? Not so much.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 11, 2011)

She loves you!
So, Natasha is going to be at the vet school on Thursday... time to see how secure their facility is 
You don't have any horses, llamas or alpacas, do you? Several of the horse facilities are under quarantine for EHV1.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 12, 2011)

*missyscove wrote: *


> So, Natasha is going to be at the vet school on Thursday... time to see how secure their facility is
> You don't have any horses, llamas or alpacas, do you? Several of the horse facilities are under quarantine for EHV1.


I'm sure Natasha would appreciate a visit. 

As to horses, one little black bunny is the only animal in my life.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll be thinking of Natasha tomorrow when she goes in for her spay. Let us know how it goes and be sure to spoil her afterward!


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 14, 2011)

I dropped Natasha off at the Cornell Vet Hospital about an hour ago. She was remarkably calm about the whole thing - didn't really like the ride, but once we got there she started eating and rearranging the toys in her carry cage. Her physical exam went fine. They're going to have her in surgery around 10:30AM, and will keep her overnight to make sure everything's healing up and she's eating OK. I should be able to pick her up tomorrow afternoon. 

I know everything's going to be fine, and she couldn't be in better hands, but I'm still going to worry...

She weighs 5.6 pounds, just about exactly what Scone weighed at that age, so my impression that they were the same size is confirmed. Both a bit too large for mini-rexes, and a bit too small for standard rexes. Kind of Goldilocks bunnies - Just Right.


----------



## myheart (Apr 14, 2011)

Awe Mike, are you going to be okay without Natasha for a night??Maybe it's a good thing that Cornell is so watchful over their charges when it comes to surgery procedures. I guess I am so used to getting the kids on the same day, but then I worry about them all night.

Are you going to spend some time freshening upNatasha's bedding while she's away? I bet a new toy would be fun for her to play with when she gets home.

ray:healing prayers for Natasha.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 14, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> Awe Mike, are you going to be okay without Natasha for a night??
> 
> Are you going to spend some time freshening upNatasha's bedding while she's away? I bet a new toy would be fun for her to play with when she gets home.


It will be pretty quiet, all right. The first time Scone stayed in the hospital overnight, back in '09, was the first time I'd been alone in the house for a long time - my son had left for the Army a few years before, leaving just Scone and me, and with Scone gone it was weird. I'm not sure how the absence of sound can wake you up, but it did. After he died, I had basically a month alone before I adopted Natasha, but that wasn't enough to really get used to it. 

I don't think I'll clean the cage - I think she'll appreciate being home more if it really smelled like home to her. I'm going to stop at Wegmans this evening on the way home so she'll have fresh Spring Mix and kale to tempt her appetite, though. 

I just got a call from the hospital - Natasha's spay went fine, no complications, and she was already coming out of the anesthesia and resting quietly. They said they'd try to get her to eat in an hour or so - around six this evening - and they'll call me first thing tomorrow to let me know how she's doing and when I can pick her up. Assuming everything goes according to plan, I'll have her back in early afternoon.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 14, 2011)

A very good report Mike!


----------



## myheart (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't forget, you might have to helpNatasha up onto the sofa with you. Limited running and jumping for your little girl. I'm sure she'll pout a bit if she can't jump herself, but better to be safe than sorry for a few days. 

Mmmmm..... fresh Spring Greens mix...!! Nope, Natasha isn't spoiled one bit....


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm glad to hear she is doing good, I was thinking about her and you all day yesterday. I bet she is as eager to come home as you are to get her.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 15, 2011)

Just got a call from the vet at Cornell. Natasha did OK overnight, but she isn't eating much on her own yet. He said that's not unusual, given the unfamiliar surroundings, but I should keep a close eye on her when I get her home. She'll be ready to pick up at 4:30 - I've got fresh Spring Mix and a stalk of broccoli in the car, waiting for her.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 15, 2011)

Way to go Natasha!!!


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 15, 2011)

I picked Natasha up at the hospital this afternoon. The vet student said she was her best patient of the week, and everyone thought she was the sweetest bunny they'd seen. That's my girl...

She had eaten a fair amount of kale before I got there, nibbled on the broccoli I'd brought and wolfed down a few craisins and a banana chip while I was talking to the vet. The student showed me how to give her metacam, and I was sent home with a few syringes and instructions to give Natasha metacam tomorrow and Sunday afternoon. I also got some Critical Care powder, just in case she wasn't eating well on her own by tomorrow afternoon. 

By early evening she seemed reasonably alert, and she let me hold her for half an hour or so before dinner. She ate some spring mix and hay and had a drink. After we got home I penned her in a corner of the living room until I cleaned her cage (the vet said to minimize the amount of litter and put down a towel in the rest of the downstairs) and then let her out. She wasn't really herself, which is to be expected, I suppose, but as soon as I let her out she ran over to Butter to say hello, then lay down by the woodstove and relaxed.







She didn't seem to want me to fuss with her - when I went over to pet her, she tolerated it a bit, then turned her back. I left her alone, as she seemed content just to be home on her own. A little while ago I told her, "bedtime", and she ran into the dining room to use her litter box (yay! one more milestone), then went into her cage. 

We'll see how she is tomorrow. I have to be out all day, so she can rest in her cage and recuperate.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 17, 2011)

I was out yesterday, so Natasha had the day to rest and relax. I'd removed the second floor from her cage so she wouldn't jump around, and left her with a bowl full of salad, lots of hay and some pellets. When I got home around six she'd eaten most of the salad, some of the pellets and a little hay. Even better, she'd used the litter a few times and drunk water. 

Today, Natasha's been almost back to normal. She knocked Butter over and groomed her, and ate her breakfast and used her litter box like a champ. It's clear she's still not 100%, but she's moving around comfortably and even kissed my nose when I lay down on the floor. She'll get her last dose of metacam in an hour or so, and I think I'll put the second floor back in her cage tomorrow. 

Looks like my girl came through the spay just fine.


----------



## myheart (Apr 17, 2011)

:weee:What great news, Mike!!! Sounds like Natasha has forgiven you, and will be back to normal soon enough. Such a tough little girl...


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 19, 2011)

Natasha seems to have recovered beautifully from her spay. By Sunday night, she was hopping onto my chest and kissing my face again. In fact, all the time I was watching _Upstairs Downstairs_ on PBS Sunday night, she was snuggled in my arms, zoned out with her eyes half closed. 

She was doing so well that yesterday I put her balcony level back in her cage, much to her delight. She obviously had missed being able to stretch out on the upper level of the cage, and with everything on one level, she didn't have that much room downstairs. 

Her appetite has returned to normal, as well - last night she was lying next to Butter when I turned off the TV and said "bedtime". When I came back from the refrigerator with her broccoli, she was already standing on her hind legs looking out of the top of the cage, just like old times. 

It looks like she's come through the trauma like a trooper. The only lasting effects I've seen are a reluctance to be picked up or confined - never know if Dad's going to take her for a ride again - and, of course, missing fur on her stomach and left front leg. I'm sure all of that will heal with time.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm very glad that Natasha's recovery is going so well


----------



## myheart (Apr 19, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect recovery.  Does Natasha have to go back for a follow-up appointment, or is she good to go with dissolving stitches?

Isn't it wonderful when things get back to normal? :biggrin:


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 19, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> Does Natasha have to go back for a follow-up appointment, or is she good to go with dissolving stitches?


She's got dissolving stitches, so (knock wood) she won't be getting any scary car rides for a long time.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 19, 2011)

Way to go Natasha!!!


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 23, 2011)

I think after her spay, Natasha's a lot less hormonally-driven. She's still affectionate, and wants to be near me, but she's also much more willing to go off and explore and just lie down in the same room rather than having to be in my arms all the time. She'll still jump in my lap and kiss my face, but only once or twice an evening, not every few minutes. In many ways she's acting much more like Scone did. 

Last night I decided to try leaving her out of the cage again. She was great - came into bed to say goodnight, then played with her toys or just lay down on her blankie after I turned out the light. I got up around 3:00 to go to the bathroom, and Natasha was in bed with me, sleeping quietly leaning on my leg. 

I think Natasha's nights locked in her cage are over.


----------



## MikeScone (Apr 27, 2011)

Monday, I was bending down to pick up a book Natasha had been nibbling on, and I felt something "snap" in my lower back. I wound up lying on the floor, unable to sit up for a while. 

Natasha came over, jumped on my chest, and kissed my face. When I didn't get up right away, she ran off into my bedroom and started thumping. It was probably five minutes before I could hitch myself up on my arms and slide into my bedroom and on the bed. Until I told Natasha everything was OK, she kept on thumping, and stopped as soon as I was in the room with her and talking to her. She obviously knew something was wrong with Dad, and she wasn't happy about it. Bunnies can be remarkably intuitive...

I'm doing better today - the doctor prescribed some pills that knocked me right out, so I spent yesterday - my fifty-ninth birthday - on my back on the sofa, alternately sleeping and entertaining bunny visits. Happy Birthday to me... not. Oh, well, there's always next year...


----------



## myheart (Apr 27, 2011)

Awe... poor you... and poor Natasha being upset for you. She is remarkably bonded to you, isn't she? 

Did the doctor say exactly what gave out in you back? I suppose the only thing you are able to do is keep your feet up and rest. Now it sounds like Natasha gets to nurse you back to health with lots of cuddles and kisses.  Sounds like the best sort of medicine out there.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 27, 2011)

Natasha needs to learn to dial 911. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kirbyultra (Apr 27, 2011)

What Patti said!! Hope you're much better and happy birthday!


----------



## MikeScone (May 3, 2011)

I haven't locked Natasha in her cage at night for over a week now, and she's doing great. After finishing her bedtime snack, she comes into my bedroom. She'll jump up on the bed for petting, then go explore or play with her toys until I go to sleep. She seems to spend much of the night sleeping on the end of my bed, but she doesn't bother me if I'm asleep. I've wanted that for a long time, and it's good.

Natasha is still adjusting to her spay, I think. She's much less insistent on spending every moment in my lap, and does much more exploring around the room. She does seem a bit more skittish than she was before, although she's just as willing to be petted if I get down on her level. Last night, for the first time since just after her spay, she jumped up on my chest and kissed my face again. That's progress!

On the topic of "be careful what you wish for", though, after encouraging Natasha to explore for months, now she's doing it - and chewing on everything she finds. 

"Would you mind if I sampled this?"






"Look, Dad - there's paper on the wall! What a concept - yummy walls!"





"What did I do?"





"Forgive me, Dad?"





"I'll just have some hay, then..."





A relaxed bunny - ears back, eyes bright...





"What's up here?"





Exploring...





"This magazine tip-in card is good, Dad. Can we get a subscription?"


----------



## myheart (May 4, 2011)

What nice pics of Natasha!! She is so photogenic, and seems like a tolerant subject for your picture-taking whims.

I think I would feel a little sad if I didn't get the same amount of attention after surgery as before. I know when I adopted Luna, Patrick only had eyes for her. I felt so bad since I was his first love. It must be nice to know that you are still her one and only.... 

Ummm.... that's some reach/stretch on that little girl of yours.... :shock: (teehee... look at her little tush... )


----------



## MikeScone (May 13, 2011)

This week's Natasha update: 

Her personality has continued to evolve, as I guess it will for a while. She's found new spots to lounge, and seems to like soft spots like the ottoman and my bed, rather than the hard floor. She still grooms Butter (the yellow stuffed bunny) and likes to lie down next to her where she can watch what I'm doing. On the other hand, she doesn't seem to want to spend as much time next to me on the sofa (which she makes up for by grooming my fur at night in bed). Morning is time for high velocity laps around the house and under my bed, with binkies around the room when I finally get up to feed her breakfast. 

Natasha has a very strong sense of order and a feel for interior decoration. Her plastic keys belong in her food dish. The throw pillows with the rabbits on them belong on the floor, not on the ottoman (but the red throw pillows are OK there). The skirting on the sofa doesn't meet her standards, and she's engaged in a determined campaign to shred it into more artistic fringe. 

*sigh* "Good bunny..."


----------



## MikeScone (May 22, 2011)

The weather here has been wet and windy for weeks, and that wasn't very kind to the apple trees. Finally, this weekend, there were some flowers on the apple trees on my front lawn, and I was able to cut a few branches. Scone used to love apple blossoms and twigs, so I was interested in seeing what Natasha would make of them. 

She was tentative at first:





But a second taste convinced her...





"Hi, Butter! You look happy to see me!"





"I'm happy to see you, too!"





The woodstove's been retired for the season, so the fence came down to allow Natasha to enjoy the cool brick cave underneath and behind. 

First, though, she had to inspect. 

"Some ashes in here you could empty, Dad..."





"Can I get some dusting here, too?"





Finally, Natasha came up on the sofa to visit with Dad, but it's afternoon, and time for a nap. Bunny's eyes start to close...





...and it's off to sleep for a nice long nap...




... which Dad shared. Good night bunny...


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 22, 2011)

You really need to stop abusing Natasha so much Mike.


----------



## myheart (May 23, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> You really need to stop abusing Natasha so much Mike.


:yeahthat: I know!!! That poor little bunny having to put up with naps on the sofa, and such...


----------



## MikeScone (May 23, 2011)

Well, it's a tough job, but somebody's got to do it...


----------



## LuvaBun (May 24, 2011)

Looks like the apple twigs went down a treat 

I noticed Natasha has spared chewing the savings voucher lol. It must be for something she would like to have 

Jan


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, I'm back from Ireland after two weeks. Natasha seemed to do OK with her bunny sitter, and didn't give me much attitude when I came home. Scone used to give me the butt and a foot flick or two and hide for a day after I'd been away for more than a few days, but Natasha just looked at me - "Oh, you're back? Where's dinner?"

She's going through what I can only call an explosive molt right now. This is the first time I've experienced her winter-to-summer-coat shedding, so I don't know if it's typical or just a reaction to the really hot weather we had last week. Whatever it is, she looks like a poodle, with her usual Rex fur front and rear and a short belt around her middle, and I could build two bunnies from the fur I pluck out every time I pet her. She doesn't like being plucked any more than Scone did, but at least she'll tolerate brushing, which is more than Scone ever would. Hopefully, at the rate she's shedding she'll get it over with soon, before the hair drifts get too high around the house.

I've got to get started editing the 1700 pictures I took...


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 11, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Natasha I took this afternoon - look at that shedding...











When I was editing the last pictures I noticed a few stray poops in the images. PhotoShop did a good job cleaning them up in a virtual sense, but when I went to clean up the actual, physical items I discovered why Natasha never seemed to use her litter box in the computer room, even though she spends lots of time there with me. The corner was absolutely full of bunny poo - I'd been stowing rags there for years, to use when I was working on equipment on the workbench, and it looks like Natasha had decided that made a really nice padded litter box for her. From the looks of it, I couldn't say that Scone hadn't had the same idea years back. Yecch. It filled my Dyson vacuum's bin, twice over. 

Living with a bunny is a constant voyage of discovery...


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 13, 2011)

Cute pictures!
I hope you enjoyed your trip to Ireland. Did you take many pictures?


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 13, 2011)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Cute pictures!
> I hope you enjoyed your trip to Ireland. Did you take many pictures?


I did enjoy it, even with the rain nearly every day (in fairness, there was also at least a few minutes of sun nearly every day - take your pick). There was only one day, when I was on Arranmore, when it was just too foggy, windy and rainy to want to do anything more than go back to the B&B and take a nap. 

I took about 1700 pictures. It'll take a while to edit them. I've done the first day's pictures so far, and I can see it'll take a couple of days to edit each day's photos. 

I'll post the best of them to my Ireland website when I'm done, and I'll put a link on the Camera Corner at that point.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 13, 2011)

Dill's molts were all over the map, some were big patches of fur missing, some he totally blew his whole coat at once, some were minor sheds, but they were all gnarly. That mini-rex fur gets everywhere. It was even stuck to the ceiling! (And she probably did miss you and wanted to give you attitude, but was just feeling too ... hairy. 

Welcome back and looking forward to the Ireland pics! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm almost done processing the pictures from Ireland - about 250 yet to go. With any luck, I'll have them done in a few days, and I can post some here and to my Ireland website. In the meantime, I took a few hours today to go flying and get my required biennial flight review from an instructor friend. Why is it I can never make a good landing when I'm being watched? 

Anyway, it's a three-day weekend, so I've got two more days left! Time to take some pictures of the bunny...







Natasha's explosive molt is almost over. She's stopped looking like a poodle, and the new fur's grown in nice and soft. There's just a little bit of tufting around her hind end, which she absolutely _hates_ having me pluck out. Still, she's a forgiving soul, so after running away she always comes back to kiss Dad.

I refilled her hay basket tonight, and Natasha was enjoying the selection of fresh hay (and the basket, which she's managed to nibble down to a more convenient height). 











Hay's OK, but shredded credit card offers are yummy, too...






Bunny close-up...






That's all for now...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 3, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Living with a bunny is a constant voyage of discovery...


So true, so true! Natasha is such a beautiful bunny.

What kind of airplane do you fly?


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 3, 2011)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> What kind of airplane do you fly?


It's a 1975 Cessna 172M. 






The Cessna was a trainer here in Ithaca for most of its life, and still has the original paint job, so almost every time I take her somewhere, someone comes out and says "I learned to fly on that plane!"


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice lookingaircraft. I miss not living near an airport.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 15, 2011)

You should post those pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 15, 2011)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> You should post those pictures when you get a chance.


I'm planning on getting them up soon - I'm done processing and editing, it's just a matter of updating the web pages. Hopefully I'll get them done Sunday. 

Just as a teaser, you said you liked Achill Island...


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 17, 2011)

My work editing the pictures from Ireland is done, and I've updated my Ireland website to include the best of the pictures from the latest trip. I'll get some of them posted to a thread in the Camera Corner in the next few days. 

You can find the website at http://www.bpmlegal.com/ireland/


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 18, 2011)

Natasha is so gorgeous! I think black rexes are especially beautiful. The black fur looks so luxurious to pet!


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 18, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> The black fur looks so luxurious to pet!


It is. Scone had Rex fur, too, but I think Natasha's is even softer than his was. She's finished her summer shedding, and her new summer fur coat is incredibly soft and smooth. I hope that she'll be a bit less grumpy now, since I won't have to be plucking the loose fur out all the time. 

Natasha's developed a fixation on grooming my hands, especially trying to groom off the calluses. She'll lick the back of my hand, then force her head underneath to turn the hand over so she can get at the palm. Then she'll lick and nibble at the calluses - I've been trying to get the point across that she has to be careful, and her nibbling has become much more gentle. Still, she's determined to get things right. 

Last night she jumped up on the bed and groomed the hair on my arm for a while. Then she pushed her nose under my hand. Thinking she meant that it was her turn, now, I tried to pet her (Scone always did that when he wanted me to pet him). She kept spinning around and forcing her nose into my hand. Finally, she stopped, GLARED at me and THUMPED really loudly. She was FRUSTRATED, and wanted me to know it! I stopped trying to pet her, she flipped my hand over with her nose, and started in on the calluses again. 

A bunny who knows her own mind, even if I don't...


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2011)

Ha, that's so funny! Can't believe it when people say rabbits don't have personalities. She reminds me of a cockatiel I used to have. He was very intent on keeping everyone clean and would peck at freckles. He was really good at finding facial hair too. My brother would shave, then Little Bird would pluck out a hair so he'd go shave again... he'd find another hair... Phoenix likes to groom my husband's hair and beard but thankfully doesn't pluck.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 19, 2011)

It sounds like Natasha has a future as a manicurist.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 19, 2011)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> It sounds like Natasha has a future as a manicurist.


Or maybe she was one in a past life? She's so determined to have everything in its place, I've often thought she was channeling an interior decorator...


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 20, 2011)

I had a look at the photos, they're lovely and I like how the website is setup too.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 23, 2011)

It's been really hot here the past few days, as much as 90Â°F here in Harford and ten degrees or more warmer in Ithaca. Today I introduced Natasha to the joys of the Frozen Water Bottle. After delicately peeling the label off, she happily settled in, cool and relaxed:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2011)

Natasha looks very comfortble.

My daughter has two rabbits at the fair and we are using marble tiles. Even as hot as it has been, they stay pretty cool.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 30, 2011)

A few pictures of Natasha for a beautiful clear July weekend.

Full meatloaf mode, for a nap in Dad's bedroom...





An alert bunny:





Resting in the living room...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 31, 2011)

Such a beautiful bunny.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 31, 2011)

Ah, she's so beautiful  I want to use her as a pillow! She'd wonder what this crazy woman is doing rubbing her face all over her.


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 27, 2011)

It's been a busy summer for me, so maybe Natasha's feeling a bit neglected. I'm not sure if that's it, but she certainly has gotten into a destructive mood. She's always been a world-class chewer, and no paper is safe near her, so I can't really complain that she ingested the instructions for my camera.






I didn't really need the Quick Start guide anyway. 

The furniture's another matter. I expected her to continue Scone's attack on the pine nightstand in my bedroom, and she's almost all the way through the stringers. On the other hand, Scone generally left the oak and maple furniture alone. Not Natasha. And now she's started on upholstery. She's chewed holes in the back corners of the sofa cushions, and yesterday she started in on the leather ottoman. I'd clap or say "Natasha!" and she'd jump off - and then, as soon as my attention was elsewhere, she'd be back up. Last night I finally had to put her in her cage when I heard her going at the ottoman while I was in bed. When I let her out this morning... straight to the ottoman. 

This is a rabbit who knows her own mind, anyway. She's so lucky I love her...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 4, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> When I let her out this morning... straight to the ottoman.
> 
> This is a rabbit who knows her own mind, anyway. She's so lucky I love her...


Yep, one determined rabbit!


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 4, 2011)

Natasha and I have been enjoying a Labor Day weekend together. 

"Good morning, Dad!"






Starting the day with a wash and brush-up...





Natasha's got a new veggie - Broccoli Rabe or Rappi... kind of blend of her favorites, broccoli and kale.





Yumm!






Relaxation, thy name is Bunny...


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 9, 2011)

Yesterday I went into the living room to discover that Natasha had put a DVD in her hay basket. She had to have picked the thing up from one of the shelves and moved it all the way across the room. I have no idea what she was thinking - did she want to watch it? Or was she planning to chew on the plastic case, and figured if she put it in her hay basket first I'd let her eat it? 

Silly bunny.


----------



## myheart (Sep 9, 2011)

:roflmao: Maybe Natasha was selecting some mood music for munching hay. What was her choice of music? You should play it to see if there is a reaction from her. I do want pics if she starts doing a jig of some sort.


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 9, 2011)

Actually, it was a 3D video about a haunted castle or something like that, left over from an old 3D system I had which doesn't work on modern LCD TV's. If she wants to watch it, I'll put it on, but she'd look really funny in the glasses...


----------



## myheart (Sep 9, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Actually, it was a 3D video about a haunted castle or something like that, left over from an old 3D system I had which doesn't work on modern LCD TV's. If she wants to watch it, I'll put it on, *but she'd look really funny in the glasses...
> *


I bet you could make up a pic for our intellectual edification and enjoyment... :biggrin2:


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 9, 2011)

*myheart wrote: *


> I bet you could make up a pic for our intellectual edification and enjoyment... :biggrin2:


Who, me?


----------



## myheart (Sep 10, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *myheart wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I bet you could make up a pic for our intellectual edification and enjoyment... :biggrin2:
> ...


Awe... Natasha isn't funny-looking at all!!So cute!! I think she should be allowed to watch anything she wants in 3-D. I wonder ifNatasha would be afraid of "Night of the Lepus" if it were in 3-D... onder:


----------



## Tessa (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! She Really does look like velvet! So very beautiful!


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 27, 2011)

Natasha's in another Big Molt, blowing out her summer coat for the winter - and boy, is she grumpy about it. I picked Natasha up this evening to trim her nails and raised clouds of fur as I petted her. She really hates it when I pluck her fur, but tolerated it a bit while I pulled out enough fur to build a second bunny. Her nails are really much too long, but I was only able to get one paw before she decided she'd had enough. 

She still wants to be wherever I am, but seems conflicted about whether or not she wants my attention. She keeps coming up to me for comforting, and then running away as soon as I start to pet her. Last night she decided 1AM was the perfect time to jump into bed and groom Dad, and I didn't have the heart to tell her "no". 

Poor bunny.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 28, 2011)

I think it must be very frustrating for bunnies when they go through a big molt. Mine get very cranky when they shed to the point where any time anything or anyone touches them, tons of fur just falls off. I can't imagine it is pleasant for them! 

What a good bunny slave of you to oblige to some wee-hour petting


----------



## Lucy500 (Sep 28, 2011)

I just want to tell you that Natasha is GORGEOUS and that my Bonkers has a little crush on her, he always checks for her blog updates :bunnyheart


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 28, 2011)

I love your blog! I just read the whole thing.

I've totally fallen in love :inlove:

If Natasha ever ends up bunnyknaped, she didn't go to PA. Remember that 

The two of you have such a great bond. I wish more people would understand the experience and how wonderful rabbits are as house pets (even if they can be a little naughty). My theory is that the cuter the pet the naughtier they are. They know they can get away with it because they are really cute.


----------



## Tessa (Sep 29, 2011)

MiniLopHop,

You might be on to something with the cuter they are the naughtier they are!

However I can't see Miss Natasha being naughty


----------



## MikeScone (Sep 29, 2011)

*Tessa wrote: *


> However I can't see Miss Natasha being naughty


Really? Anyone want to bet how long it's going to take Natasha before she makes my nightstand disappear entirely?





(and no, that's not PhotoShop, that's bunny...)

Note the innocent, "Gee, Dad, what do you think has been going on here?" pose.


----------



## Tessa (Sep 29, 2011)

Haha- I don't see that as being naughty! I just think she's into Interior Design or HGTV :biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh MY, Natasha! You've been a very busy bunny!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 30, 2011)

See, she's so cute you just can't stay mad. These wascally wabbits have us tight around their dainty paws.


----------



## myheart (Sep 30, 2011)

I think it's a conspiracy against corners... My kids don't like the corners on the base boards of every room. I think they are on a mission to make all of the corners rounded so as not to be so offensive to them as they go about their daily chores of house inspection. 

Just a thought...


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 10, 2011)

I've just returned from a bit of an adventure - I flew my Cessna from here in central NY out to western Colorado, which is by far the longest flight I've ever done. In fact, by the end of the first day I'd flown three times farther than I'd done before. Once I got out there I spent a week with friends driving and hiking around. When I get done editing the 1,200 or so pictures I took, I'll post some to the Camera Corner. 

On Saturday I went to the Western Slope Animal Expo at the Mesa County Fairgrounds at Grand Junction. The Northwest Satellite of the Colorado HRS had some bunnies there, and I enjoyed the opportunity to take some pictures of them while I talked with Sandy McFall, the manager. 

This was a BIG bunny! I'd bet there's some Flemish in her background. Look at those ears. 






This castor Rex was really beautiful. If I didn't have Natasha, I'd have been really tempted to figure out how to get her home...






This is Patrick. I love that coloration - grey harlequin, maybe? 






A happily bonded pair. 






Kayla, the lionhead, was a bit skittish but very pretty. 






Natasha seemed quite content with the care she'd received from her bunny-sitter. She was happy to accept the basket of toys I'd bought from the HRS at the Expo, and let me pet her for a while in apology.


----------



## myheart (Oct 10, 2011)

Good for you, Mike, getting out on that last adventure for the year! You must have been exhauted going so far, but I'm sure it was worth it.

Love all of the bunny pics... :biggrin2: If you were transporting bunnies, I think I would have changed your flight plans to Wisconsin for a 'special delivery.' I hear thatBIG bunnies like Wisconsin weather...


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 23, 2011)

I've often thought that Natasha must have been an interior decorator in a past life. She has a very strong sense of "everything in its place", and feels compelled to modify everything to fit her sense of design. 

Recently she finished nibbling her grass ball down to a grass bowl. Once that was done, she decided that the bowl had to be on the lower level of her cage - every time I'd put it back on her balcony, it would immediately be thrown downstairs. Now, she's decided that the new bowl is just the place to keep her keys. No matter where I put things when I straighten up her cage, when I come back from work the grass bowl is on the bottom level, and the keys are in the bowl. 







Smart bunny. I'm always misplacing my keys - Natasha never does.


----------



## myheart (Oct 24, 2011)

Mike, maybe you should ask Natasha to make a grass bowl for _your _keys...  If your really lucky, she will keep track of that bowl also just for you.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 25, 2011)

That is so cute! I'm always telling my husband to put his keys in the bowl so he won't loose them. Now I can tell him that the bunny does!

I recently got a castor mini rex, he is so cute. I am finding I love the rex personality. He loves to get into trouble with the cat. Does Natasha like to play in the water dish? Ghirardelli keeps putting his feet into the water to play and I'm worried the furr will fall off from being wet all the time.


----------



## MikeScone (Oct 25, 2011)

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Does Natasha like to play in the water dish?


No, Natasha has never shown any interest in the water dish, other than to drink from it (or put her keys in it, from time to time).


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Nov 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous pyt (pretty young thing)
Where did you get your apple tree branches from? Does she use a water dish or bottle?
Gorgeous bunny!
"Hi Natasha!"


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 6, 2011)

*AeroGoes Thump wrote: *


> Where did you get your apple tree branches from? Does she use a water dish or bottle?


I got the apple tree branches from one of the apple trees on my front lawn. I've got one apple tree in front of the house that's some sort of eating apple (McIntosh, maybe?) on one side and crab apples on the other, and another one that's just eating apples. There's also an abandoned orchard in the State Forest behind my land, for variety. Living in the country has its advantages. 

Natasha uses a self-filling water dish, the sort with an upside-down quart bottle which keeps the dish full.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Nov 7, 2011)

Aw she's so gorgeous!
Who doesn't love a BUNTIFUL bunny of joy!


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 25, 2011)

Natasha's been in a grumpy mood these past few weeks. She's in the middle of another explosive shedding, and I think she's frustrated that the hair just keeps coming. She still loves to groom my hands, but hates it when I use that as an excuse to pluck out loose fur. 

It's really hard keeping up - some days she's her normal self, other days she just wants to sit near me but not be bothered. Just when I've decided that there's something wrong, and I should take her in to the vet, she starts jumping up into bed every evening and morning, and everything's OK. 

On Sunday I had a meeting for the Scout group I'm taking to Scotland and didn't get Natasha into her cage soon enough. She ran under my bed and stayed there until all the Scouts and parents left, then came out - but she didn't want to go into her cage for some reason. She even left her bedtime snack uneaten. Monday morning I had to pick her up and put her in the cage - she wanted breakfast, but she'd run up to the cage door, look in, then run away. I have no idea what she was thinking, but by the time I got back from work she'd finished all her food and was back to normal. Go figure...

Anyway, I had time to take some pictures of her this morning while she was keeping me company in the computer room. Here they are. 

"I'm sleepy, but I'm still listening to you"






Return envelopes - yum!











"Goin' somewhere good, Dad?"






Disapproving Natasha


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 25, 2011)

It's "Black Friday", so what could be better than some more pictures of my beautiful black bunny?

"Yummy hay, Dad!"











A bunny on her balcony






Natasha and her stuffed friend, Borders MacBunny






Natasha on the ottoman...






... and jumping off again


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 5, 2011)

Natasha was relaxing in the living room while I was watching Antiques Roadshow tonight. She was so zoned out, I couldn't resist getting out the camera and bothering her a bit with flashes...






Finally, the BIG yawn!






Scone always ignored the narrow little extension of his balcony I added to hold his water cooler, but Natasha loves it. She can sit on the end, right next to Dad's recliner. 






There are two kinds of hay in her baskets, but she's got to see what's UNDERNEATH...





It's OK to relax, but always keep one ear on Dad - he might say "treat". You never know...


----------



## MikeScone (Jan 15, 2012)

This blog's getting a bit long, and it's a new year... so it's time for Natasha to start a new blog!

From here, go to Natasha Rabbitova's 2012 Blog


----------

